# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Posts

## Matt

Admin has something been deleted? I notice i have lost 160 posts???

----------


## Matt

This has been sorted, thank you....

----------


## T-MOS

I deleted my Flame thread, so maybe you lost some in there

----------


## *Admin*

Its all good we do from time to t ime do some house cleaning that takes a few posts from ya...  :Wink:

----------


## Big

yeah wtf? I'm sure I had over 100k...

----------


## T-MOS

Matt, you can start your own Flame thread...... if you want .....

----------


## Matt

No its ok lol, but i see Big has just lost over 1000 posts...

----------


## jbm

I lost 1,500 posts...

----------


## Big

> No its ok lol, but i see Big has just lost over 1000 posts...


I sold them on eBay.

----------


## T-MOS

> I lost 1,500 posts...


I found them all but I am not telling you where they are.....hahahahahahahhaah

----------


## jbm

> I found them all but I am not telling you where they are.....hahahahahahahhaah


at the post whore right?

Admin please bring it back :BbAily:

----------


## KatsMeow

I lost 6,000 posts

Haven't we already been through this post whore deletion thing before?

----------


## Reed

why is post count so important to you all??

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I had 450 welcomes I posted . I want my post count back !!!!

If I don't have them by midnight , I will go back and post 450 go away messege's !!!!

----------


## Dont wanna be old

> why is post count so important to you all??



You get smarter in time . 

I don't wanna be as dumb as I used to be !!!????  :Nutkick:

----------


## Reed

I say they should have a feature where the only post that count are outside the lounge.

----------


## Matt

I think jbm is thinking about suicide lol...

----------


## jbm

> I think jbm is thinking about suicide lol...


lolol! i think i lost a best friend!

----------


## KatsMeow

> yeah wtf? I'm sure I had over 100k...


 :Liar: 








 :2jk: 


 :BbAily:

----------


## KatsMeow

I don't give a crap about it...


I'm still the princess!

----------


## BokBok

> 


Get a room would ya.  :Smilie:

----------


## jbm

BTW! as of the moment 6500 posts was removed.... :Tear:  :Tear:  :Tear:

----------


## KatsMeow

> Get a room would ya.


we're working on that

----------


## Narkissos

> I say they should have a feature where the only post that count are outside the lounge.


There is.

It's built into vBulletin.

All the admins need to do is turn it on.

I think the postwhores would have a HUGE problem with it though  :LOL:

----------


## Dukkit

> There is.
> 
> It's built into vBulletin.
> 
> All the admins need to do is turn it on.
> 
> I think the postwhores would have a HUGE problem with it though


nah

i can go into the Q&A section and give advice all day

just dont have the patience

but if im backed into a corner. i will

lol

----------


## Dukkit

> yeah wtf? I'm sure I had over 100k...


you better start whoring again

lol

----------


## Papi93

So were the threads deleted brought back due to complaints?

----------


## PT

people think to much about post counts. i personally have no clue how many posts i have and i really dont care. i cant even tell you without looking if i have more or less then 10.000 posts. everyone who is here daily know who knows what there talking about and who dosnt regardless of post count

----------


## jamyjamjr

agreed... though it's nice for people to be able to look at all my posts and see that im credible...

either way, iv done a decent job of minimizing my time in the lounge..

you guys are F'in crazy...

----------


## Papi93

As long as it doesn't slow the forum servers down, whatever keeps members happy is what is most important (IMO).

----------


## Matt

> As long as it doesn't slow the forum servers down, whatever keeps members happy is what is most important (IMO).


Could not of said it better..

----------

